# Who Wants to Join a Waaagghhh!!!!!



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I made this thread because no one has done orks yet. This is to be orky, so talk ork and write English. I want committed people, to “get into it” so to speak. If you have an ork codex all the better.

The story is set around this, you’re a minion of the great Captian Borzkin(me). Borzkin was "born" on Urk initially, the home planet of Ghazghkull Thraka. He rose to become a Nobz during the first years of Ghazghkull's, the famous Ork Prophet(yes, the one from Armageddon) first invasion of Armageddon and survived all the tulmt and strife. After the invasion sputtered and died, with Thraka leaving to find more interesting targets; Borzkin took his Kruza and became an ork pirate. Since then Borzkin has plied the warp lanes raiding whatever he and his boyz find for partz and flashy gunz. Every now and again he raids a planet to gain some materials. Borzkin owns a small moon, his base of operations; Farsium, that he took from the Imperium. He still works for Ghazghkull Thraka, for Thraka himself has sent orks like Borzkin to go and raid the humanz and cause Chaos. Borzkin fights the Iimperial, Tau, Eldar, and about anyone else he finds. Like an ork, he loves battle, but unlike an ork, he thinks before charging in. We are on an adventure, the eight of us(I will add 2 more if I get a lot of requests), to find some, "good fight'in" and take more moonz in the name of Thraka’s great Waaagghhh!!!! 

I’m looking for eight people, look below to see the statis…..

1. Flashgitz: 
2.	Wierdboy: WarpSpawned
3.	Assasin:Blueberrypop
4.	Ork4:Bane_of_Kings(with Burna)
5.	Ork5:Broguts
6.	Ork6:
7.	Ork7:
8.	Ork8:

The three special guys are FCFS, so sign up quickly, I’ll be sure to respond quickly as I’m a constant user now. These guys need to be mean, ruthless killers as all orks are. Most orks carry shoota(a.k.a machine gun), a melee weapon(choppa axe or cutta blades), and a slugga(pistol). Remember, orks love battle, and therefore have large, loud, bulky weapons that make more noise than are accurate. Make your weapons and if I see anything wrong, I’ll let ya know. A codex helps, but if you don’t know orks, then as before, make your character and I’ll let you know. I’m looking for three special dudes who use the following rules:

Flashgitz: He’s Borzkin’s right hand man. He can only carry a Snazzgun, a melee weapon and a pistol. He wears special meganonz armour, so hes slow b ut extremely well armored

Wierdboy: He can only be equipt with a staff and a slugga pistol, however, he can use psyker powers, any from the codex and even some you make up.

Assasin: He can only be equipt with two knifes, but can carry a slugga pistol if the player chooses. He can uses fire, krak, fragg, or orky det devices. Hes the few quiet orks that kill quietly instead of loudly.

Also, if one guy wants, he can take Meganobz armor. The rest of you can use whatever else from the codex, remember, this is Borzkins elite command squad killteam, so these orks are top notch.


Ok, I forgot to lay down the rules, as I've seen in other threads, so here they are:
1. No killing of other characters, its unorky
2. I am the GM, I will guide the story so don't get to carried away(No God Modding)
3. This is your RPG, and you guys are creating the story. Unlike most other GM, I want the players to create the flow of it, and not me holding a tight leash. Check "Purging of Truvia V" to see what I mean
4. I am forgiving, but after about a week and a half if you have not posted without telling me, I will kill your character off in orky fashion. 
5. Talk englsih when writing the story, but talk orky when speaking, remember, "we'z da orks, and we'z liks it, har, har, har!"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Heres my character, use him as a template to create your own……


Name: Borzkin Grubgutz

Age: 88

Personality: Borzkin is a ruthless, charismatic, and bloody ork. He has always held the orky rules close to him while letting no ork stomp on him. He will gladly kill those who challenge him too much, but inspires his fellow orky brethren to chaos and battle. Borzkin will never back down from a good fight, and is very greedy for flashy new toys.

Appearence:Borkzkin is very tall, as the largest orks are, with scars, burns, and ripped muslces marking years of battle. His body is covered in tattoes of hsi clan.

Gear: Goldtoof Armor, Da Rippa flashgitz gun, limited kustom force Field, stikkbombs, Big Choppa, Bosspole

History: Borzkin was initially part of the Evil Sunz clan, but then one day tripped a powerful ork captian for fun. However, the ork challeneged him to a fight, which Borzkin won, and took over the ship. Since then he has fought his fellow ork pirates, and has also engaed in piracy with other races ranging from the Imperium, Tau, and even a few dark elder raiders themselves. He met the great Thraka before his first invasion of Armageddon, where Ghazghkull’s vision inspired Borzkin to wage a holy Waagghh!! Against the Imperium. He captured the small moon Farsium, on the outer areas of the Ghazghkulls home world Urk. Now, with his ship, the Bad Kursa, and his eight head minions and a legions strength of a crew, he heads out on adventure to sieze more moons, capture more ships, and gain more glory and fame for his ever growing reputation.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

aw come on, join up the great WWWAAAAGGHHH!!!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No takers at all, well, I'm gonna leave this thread open for another week, maybe more, then I'm gonna close it


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Heeeyyy, Orks, I love Orks! I'll make a CS as soon as I can

Dibs Weird boy!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

haha, ok, post your character and I'll put you in


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Assassin please

Name: Krag "Da Sneaky One" 

Age: 74

Personality: Krag loves breaking necks and shivin humies. Even though he's a sneaky one he doesn't mind gettin into a good scrap. Just like any good ork he is ruthless and a beast when need be.

Appearence: Not the largest ork but Krag is one of the darkest. With his super dark skin he's very sneaky. With his plethora battle wounds he's been in many a conflict.

Gear: Komando outfit, Lefty and Righty, All sorts of grenades, Slugga

History: "born" on Armageddon Krag comes from a feral tribe where he ain't the biggest boy but he is the nastiest. Killing over a thousand humies, mostly in their sleep, Krag is a master of his craft. Sneaking onto an Imperial ship to start some fun Krag and soon met Borzkin when his boyz raided the ship. After the raid Krag snuck aboard the ork kruza and got in close with Borkin.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

WeirdBoy

*Name:* Skarfang Warp‘Ead
*Age: * 30 sumfing.
* Personality: * Wot ya mean, I’z got a problem wiv mah tempar!!? I’z gunna smash yer good wif me staff!! Huh? Oh, yeah I’z see wat yer meanz, hur hur. I likez a good joke or two sumtimes, dunno if’n dats important or anyfink. Why’z you ask?
* Appearance: * 











*Gear: * Copper staff and slugga pistol, plus a bag ‘o’ rune carved bonez, I luvs dem, theyz say ta kill everyfink whenever I’z readz ‘em.
*Abilities:*
*Psychic Vomit*


Weird-boyz discharge the energy in the form of a wave of energy erupting from its mouth much like vomiting fire. While the Weird-boy feels a lot better for this, those around him are unlikely to feel the same way.

*Gork'll get 'em!*


The Wyrdboy's belief in Gork and Mork is so complete that it causes a manifestation of their power. This takes the form of a large green fist or foot descending from above upon the enemy.

*"Eadbanger!*


The energies in the Wierdboy's head go out of control, cause the heads of those nearbye to explode.

*Frazzle*


Sends out arcs of green lightning from his eyes and mouth, which fries enemies into husks.

*Zzap!*


Shoots a thunderbolt from the Wierdboy's motuh at a single target, very killy.

*"Ere We Go!*


Teleports nearby friends across the battlefield.

*WAAAGGHHH!!*


The Wierdboy infuses his comrades with great primal energy, making them semi-daemons and turning them into mad killing machines.


‘though often me powaz are a bit ‘ard ta kontrol, an’ I’z dunno ‘ow I’z doez it but Iz kan do more fings den jus’ those, Iz jus’ kan’t name ‘em all

*History:* Huh? Oh right, well I’z been a Weirdboy fer az long az I kan r‘member, hur hur, I remember dis wun time when I puked snakes all over some grayskin, bezt time ‘o’ my life evar!
Anywayz, I been in Boss Borzkin warband fer a bit, ‘E aint too bad, ‘e beat da old Boss fais an’ square, an’ now ‘e’z getting’ uz ta go on sum sorta ‘’Oly Krusade’ against the humies, not that I blame ‘im, krumpin’ dem paleskinz iz fun az ‘ell. Could be why I’z ‘elping Da Boss but I’d do it anywayz, ‘e’z a good Boss.

Now, why’z we talkin’ so much!? I’z got an ‘eadache from all yer damn quesh-tiouns, I’z need me sum beer.

An’ yeah; I’z’ll help Da Boss til I don’t need ta no mores.
----

Woo for Orks!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahaha, Ok, your Wierdboyz is pretty good, just keep in mind you can use those powers and the ones in the ork codex, PM me warpspawned if you don't have them and I'll send them to you. Also, keep in mind talk English when writing the story ok? I love ork language to, but that should be used for when he's talking, otherwise it might confuse some of the other players.

Nice Blueberrypop, not too bad, you can take a pair of knives if you want. Keep in mind you tend to sneak around with stikkbmbs blowing everything up. I've also decided if you want to take a burna, that ok, cause the codex says its all good

Alright, two down six to go


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Grogutz "Da One with da Burna"
*Age:* I'ze neva learnt how ta do dat numba thingy.
*Personality:* Burn! Burn! Burn!
*Apperance:* Whatddya mean? Dis how I look? Ya sayin' I need to tell you? What do ya think I am? A humie?
*Gear:* One of those thingys that burn stuffs. A knife and a hell of a lotta grenade things. I rememba when Corgit pulled a pin out acciden sommethin or other. He went kabooom! Me mates laughed a lot.
*History:* Heestory, ya say? Wellz, me name is Grogutz. A mate called me Gorgutz once, so I set him alight! I ain't no Gorgutz. Me a Grogutz. Now why ya making me speak so much, eh? My Brain thingy is hurtin'. 

~Son of Vulkan


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice Bane, you can take a shoota pistol if you want


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Nice Blueberrypop, not too bad, you can take a pair of knives if you want. Keep in mind you tend to sneak around with stikkbmbs blowing everything up. I've also decided if you want to take a burna, that ok, cause the codex says its all good. Alright, two down six to go


Lefty and Righty are my knives:grin: and Ill take the burna instead of the pistol if that's all good.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

normal ork please.
Name: Grimlokk Humie eater

Age: 97

Personality: Rough, angry, and a madman in combat.

Appearance:Tall, yellowish green skin, bandanna covers his mouth where a massive scar is hidden. 

Gear: He carries a large, four barreled shoota that acts as a shot gun, he calls is, Da Scattagun 'o deff. A cape, a Storm chassa hat, goggles, bandoleers, Stikkbomms, a great snikky knife fer cuttin. a bandanna, and lastly a big revolvin slugga. 

History: Despite his name, Grimlokk never eats humans, his scatta gun leaves holes in his victims that look like bits from a large creature. Grimlokk leads the desert boyz that follow Broguts' deff skullz waaagh! He has risen to the rank of Undaboss and is Broguts' Takitoll advisa. Broguts has sent him to this moon to take some loot from the raid for him. He is pissed that his lizzad mount cant join him, and even more so when he found out that here, he is equal to all the other orks. And is currently masquerading underneath Borzkin's command


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want Blueberrypop, however I'd rather you not, since Bane took one already. You can have Mork's Teeth or a rokkit launcha instead if you want. However, I did say you could, so if you want to take it

Broguts, very inventive, just like a true ork, however, work your history if you get a chance, it doesn't look like your guy even works for Borzkin. Borzkin buddy, no Brogutz; though I love the name


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll take the rokkit then.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll give it a couple more days then I'll start the action thread'


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, I'm gonna start the action thread tonight boyz!!! So get ready for some Fighting!!


TO ANY WHO SEE THIS AND WANT TO JOIN, JUST PM ME AND ILL WORK YOU INTO THE STORY.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Name: Skragga Grimgrod

Age: 94

Personality: Skragga is a Mek and can get carried away a bit after a battle (or during it if there is some especially good loot) but besides being obsessed with his creations he is a fairly normal ork.

Apperance: Skragga isn't as tall as the rest of the group but he makes up for it by being nearly half as wide, he is an incredibility strong ork always lugging his kustom forcefield generator with him. 

His skin is pockmarked with scars and is nearly black in some places (altho this also is partially due to all the grease he usually is covered in). In his chest are also multiple metal plates infused with his skin, one piece of every of his better creations that failed after all.

Gear: Kustom forcefield generator, Kustom mega blaster, a "big 'un" wrench to clobber with and a backup slugga should something not work out as planned.

History: The first think Skragga did when he crawled out of the ground from his cocoon was to take 2 broken slugga's laying nearby pull em apart and fix em up so he had "sumfink proppa to 'unt with".
From that point on Skragga went arround fixing things and trough experimenting got to know how all the gubbins and bits should fit in to annything (or so he claims).
He caught the eye of Borzkin on armageddon by fixin up the steering of a trukk that had been hit and wrecked erlyer in the battle and then made it start on its own screaming away at fullspeed into a line of enemy troops. After that Skragga built some toys for Borzkin and stuck around to see how they work out.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice, i'll work you into the thread


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

gdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

What on earth was that Emporershand? Deciding to bump your thread even though it was still on page one or something? Or just a bit of spam/an unacceptable post of some kind?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

uhhh, yeah, i was kinda half asleep, and uh, accidently posted the next action thread story in here, hehe, sorry, my bad


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Players of this WAAAGH!!!, at this time I have unfortunate news for you. This RP must be put on hold, as your GM has been banned for the next two weeks.

My apologies to him should any of you lose interest in that time; but I was informed that this is nearing its end, and if thats the case then there should be no reason for you not to see it through when he does return.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

That sucks, thanks for alerting us though


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Well then... That sounds like fun.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

WITH A REBEL YELL! HE CRIED MOOOOORE MOOOOOORE MOOOOOOORE!!!! :wild:

lol

CP


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, too all of you in here, my brother, emporershand89, got booted for having a dispute with darkreveer. He will be gone til the 7 of august, so this RPG's at an end. My brother apologize for any trouble this may cause.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Not trying to hate on you but I honestly think that you are Emperors Hand in disguise. If you are who you say you are then cool welcome to the boards, but I find it pretty fishy how Emp gets banned and all the sudden his brother shows up to save the day!

If it really is you Emperors Hand, then just take your punishment. You stepped over the line with a staff member and they had to check you. I got the gist of some of the things said and Emperors Hand got a fair punishment.

All I am saying is that cool if you're his brother stepping up and doing a favor for your kin. But if this is emperors hand trying to be sneaky its not really working.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In the event that you are a different person spacemarine00, might be a good idea to inform your brother to not use your account so that he can do something; even if its to apologize himself. No fun in you trying to log on only to find out he got you banned.


If it is emporershand, might not want to post for the next few weeks.


----------

